
A Look at Sidecar’s On-Demand Logistics Infrastructure - ajslater
http://blog.side.cr/under-the-hood-a-look-at-sidecars-on-demand-logistics-infrastructure/
======
pbreit
Just seems like a lot of work (and $) to deliver a $6 burrito.

~~~
mayankbpatel
Logistics is considerably more difficult than most casual observers realize,
whether it's delivering a $6 burrito or delivering a life saving organ. The
tech involved behind the scenes to pull it off successfully is downright
impressive.

